# Tortoise foaming at mouth!



## stojanovski92113 (Nov 23, 2014)

Ok...I freaked out...Went to the vet. My tortoise junior was foaming at the mouth!!!!! I've never seen this before ever!! I called the office & said I think my tort has a respiratory infection & the vet looked at him & stated the same thing & is giving me meds for my tort. She was very quick to examine him & stated she believed that it was a respiratory infection due to his head movement! What if it's not respiratory related at all? What if it's dehydration or something else? She didn't even open my torts mouth! What if it's mulch stuck in its throat?!? But s/he has been eating and acting normal. The only thing is junior stays under the MVB way more than the other torts. With my temp gun it's reading at 95 degrees & the cooler side is 78. There is no open mouth breathing & no foaming or draining from the nasal area. Once in a while large bubbles come out from his mouth. The vet gave me baytril & meloxicam. I don't even want to administer either one of these meds at all! I'm waiting for them to call me about the fecal exam. My tortoise has not ate anything toxic, only the food I've given them. I don't ever put my torts out to roam in the house! I will be giving him daily warm soaks, he is about 8 1/2 inches. Has anyone else experienced foaming issues? I went to the vet hoping to see the good vet I usually see, but apparently he's no longer there...


----------



## dmmj (Nov 23, 2014)

Foaming at the mouth is usually a sign of over heating, it could also be from ingesting something toxic. An RI, doesn't cause foaming. Any nasal discharge? loss of appetite? lethargic?


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Nov 23, 2014)

I was thinking over heating too...I was researching like crazy!!! No loss of appetite, no nasal discharge, and maybe a wee lethargic. Where should I have my temp at?


----------



## dmmj (Nov 23, 2014)

Is your tortoise a red foot? if so 95 may be a bit to hot, but he does have a cool side, so he should be able to regulate himself.


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Nov 23, 2014)

Yes a red foot, but has a cool side, but for some reason he has been the only tort that has been seeking an increase in basking WAY more than the other torts. I'm very concerned!


----------



## wellington (Nov 23, 2014)

I would hold off on the meds. I have never heard of foaming being a sign of an RI. Your vet doesn't seem to know what she/he is talking about. I would be Leary of going back there. I would give your tort and long warm soak and maybe lower the basking temo a little and see how he does. @Yvonne G may be able to offer more help. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Nov 23, 2014)

wellington said:


> I would hold off on the meds. I have never heard of foaming being a sign of an RI. Your vet doesn't seem to know what she/he is talking about. I would be Leary of going back there. I would give your tort and long warm soak and maybe lower the basking temo a little and see how he does. @Yvonne G may be able to offer more help. Good luck and keep us posted.


Thank you...I won't be giving any meds as I can't believe how fast she was with my tort & she barely asked me any questions & examined my tort so fast!! I immediately thought it was a respiratory issue, but after doing some research, it appears it's not likey?!? I was scared to death when I saw my baby though!!


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Nov 23, 2014)

The vet said Juniors a girl...I wonder if she even got that right


----------



## wellington (Nov 23, 2014)

When she? Is feeling better, post a pic of the underside, tail area, and her size and age and we can make a good guess for you.
Unfortunately, most vets don't have a clue about tortoises.


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Nov 23, 2014)

wellington said:


> When she? Is feeling better, post a pic of the underside, tail area, and her size and age and we can make a good guess for you.
> Unfortunately, most vets don't have a clue about tortoises.


Thanks....will do


----------



## Tom (Nov 23, 2014)

I agree with everything Barb and Cap'n Awesome said.

I don't think your vet has a clue. So sad that they were willing to take your money and subject your tortoise to those meds...


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Nov 23, 2014)

Tom said:


> I agree with everything Barb and Cap'n Awesome said.
> 
> I don't think your vet has a clue. So sad that they were willing to take your money and subject your tortoise to those meds...


Image what happens on a daily basis...vets administering meds & not even really sure, can take a turn for the worst when really all I probably need is water!!!


----------



## mike taylor (Nov 23, 2014)

I don't have any basking area for my reds . I keep the enclosure at 80/85 and keep the humidity around 85 /90 % . I have a big water bowl for them to soak in . Works out great for them . Their eyes are never watery and they never whistle when breathing . I think s/he over heated .


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Nov 23, 2014)

mike taylor said:


> I don't have any basking area for my reds . I keep the enclosure at 80/85 and keep the humidity around 85 /90 % . I have a big water bowl for them to soak in . Works out great for them . Their eyes are never watery and they never whistle when breathing . I think s/he over heated .


I'm thinking overheated too after researching the forum  I've never had this issue before...I will adjust my temps & up the soaks & see how it goes from there. I really wish I lived in a warmer state!!!


----------



## ascott (Nov 23, 2014)

stojanovski92113 said:


> I'm thinking overheated too after researching the forum  I've never had this issue before...I will adjust my temps & up the soaks & see how it goes from there. I really wish I lived in a warmer state!!!



Just keep in mind that the temp should not ever fall below 80 anywhere nor anytime.....with the high humidity an all....


----------



## Alaskamike (Nov 24, 2014)

I had this foaming bubbles out the mouth once with a yr old leopard tortoise. In that case the temps had dropped to 60f overnight , it had rained, and I found him outside of his heated hide in those temps in the morning. When I picked him up his shell was cold. 
I took him inside and slowly heated him back up till his shell was up to 85. I then soaked him in 90f water. 

Never saw bubbles again. Now the little ones are inside at night. I thought he might be a goner. My fault, I thought they would stay in the heated hide till it's warmed up.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 24, 2014)

I keep RF also and I agree about the heat. 80-85 degrees is ideal. Mine do not like it any hotter. They will head for the shade.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 24, 2014)

I think you've over reacted a bit. I wouldn't give the antibiotics, as they would do nothing for your tortoise at this time. Foaming at the mouth might mean over heating, eating something toxic, calcium deficiency...but I really doubt it has anything to do with anything cured with antibiotics.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 24, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> I think you've over reacted a bit. I wouldn't give the antibiotics, as they would do nothing for your tortoise at this time. Foaming at the mouth might mean over heating, eating something toxic, calcium deficiency...but I really doubt it has anything to do with anything cured with antibiotics.


More vet guess work?


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Nov 24, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> I think you've over reacted a bit. I wouldn't give the antibiotics, as they would do nothing for your tortoise at this time. Foaming at the mouth might mean over heating, eating something toxic, calcium deficiency...but I really doubt it has anything to do with anything cured with antibiotics.


Well when my tortoises mouth was foaming, I don't think that's over reacting. It didn't last for two seconds. But I appreciate your feedback Yvonne. I have never experienced this issue & it was quite frightening!!! I will not be administering the medicine. I was just shocked that the vet never even looked in my torts mouth. The last 2 days there was foaming & bubbling, not much yesterday, but on Sat, it was bad. However I've been doing soaks & adjusted the temps & so far today there has been nothing...Calcium wise, Junior has cuttlebones at all times in his enclosure & nibbles on them. Also I do put calcium on my torts food. I did do an extensive search on the forum & it sounds like junior may have been over heated. I'm hoping that's it! But yeah I guess I shouldn't of went to the vet...lot of $$$. But I wanted to be safe than sorry!


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Nov 24, 2014)

ZEROPILOT said:


> More vet guess work?


I wouldn't of called the vet if it were something that the foam & bubbles were a wuick duration. It was on and of & a good amount coming out. But so far, looking good today...


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 24, 2014)

You're not alone, stojanovski92113! Been there and recently, too. I also would have gone to the vet. Although he seems like a hack, his guess is still better than mine.


----------



## Lyn W (Nov 24, 2014)

Glad to hear there' s an improvement today. It is very scary when your tortoise look/sounds ill and I think its only natural to want a vet's opinion. Trick is finding a good reptile vet with experience, as I am finding out for myself. My local RSPCA recommended the one I last used. Hope Junior makes full recovery soon.
Lyn


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Nov 24, 2014)

Thanks everyone for your input...I just hope that Junior is ok. I have read that torts can die from over heating & now I'm hoping I don't come home to a dead tort...I would be DEVASTATED!!!!! Junior has grown rapidly, I wonder if that has anything to do with him wanting more of basking, or does that not even make sense?


----------



## dmmj (Nov 24, 2014)

Over heating can indeed kill, I lost a box turtle several years ago to over heating, but it kills right away, not over time. And sadly vet s seem to prescribe amtibiotic, at the drop of a hat.


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Nov 24, 2014)

dmmj said:


> Over heating can indeed kill, I lost a box turtle several years ago to over heating, but it kills right away, not over time. And sadly vet s seem to prescribe amtibiotic, at the drop of a hat.


Ohhhhhh....I'm so sorry to hear about your turtle  I won't make an impulse move again to the vet, but I was terrified when his mouth looked like soap bubbles. It's so hard to find good vets


----------



## dmmj (Nov 24, 2014)

Don't be sorry for seeking help for your animal, just breathe a little next timem okk?


----------

